# Wth



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)

So I stop for something to eat last night and spot this...










I hope those tailgate cables are made out of Titanium or something stronger.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow. And i thought my setup was stupid. I have 6.5 ft poly in 8ft bed


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

I should call him and ask if he wants to swap?!! LOL


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

He had to have just been transporting that.......at least I hope so. That thing would do a wheelie if there was any salt in it.


----------



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)

It looked like the guys were working...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

got-h2o;1577281 said:


> He had to have just been transporting that.......at least I hope so. That thing would do a wheelie if there was any salt in it.


Looks like he has salt balls on top of screen and salt on the spinner?

I knew a guy that left his tailgate on one year like that so he could leave his tool box in. End of the season it was in a U shape.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

REAPER;1577311 said:


> Looks like he has salt balls on top of screen and salt on the spinner?
> 
> I knew a guy that left his tailgate on one year like that so he could leave his tool box in. End of the season it was in a U shape.


Wow I didn't look that closely before.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We have our polycaster in my brothers truck just like this one. No issues at all and this is the second season with it. Of course, a polycaster has to be considerably lighter than the one pictured above.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

A guy near me has the exact same set up. I thought it was stupid as well.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

wouldnt have that problem if he had bought the entire truck.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nothing new I see them all day long here 

Last night I saw a F350 with the same salter full, the rear end was on the ground


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's is why dot needs to do their job some people are just stupid


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

randomb0b123;1578527 said:


> wouldnt have that problem if he had bought the entire truck.


Hahaha.

Regular cabs and 8 foot beds on pickups for me.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Winter Land Man;1579297 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Regular cabs and 8 foot beds on pickups for me.


im shaking your hand through the computer right now:salute:


----------

